# The development of a vore fetish



## Helios276 (Jun 24, 2016)

Is anyone going into psychology? I've been thinking how a vore fetish would even develop , is it due to environmental issues ( home life etc). This fetish I don't quite understand can someone maybe give me some insight?


----------



## Storok (Jun 24, 2016)

maybe bite everyone around you and find out yourslef... i am not into psychology because i think much of it is bullshit but fetishes often develop in young ages maybe they were watching porn while eating... and then the brain started to associate the arousing feeling with eating... and boom you are a sick fuck...


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 24, 2016)

yeah , any fetish that involves harming someone you need to get psychological help, I would imagine most cannibals are into vore , so yeah get help, its just strange , you know?


----------



## zeroslash (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm not into vore myself but:

The best way I've heard it described as is similar to BDSM. You're in a situation where you have no control, both physical and conditional, that involves warm, fleshy contact. A vagina is warm and fleshy so a throat, stomach, whatever would be, by any stretch of the imagination, likewise warm and fleshy. I don't think an impossible fetish warrants any kind of psychological help (it's not like anyone can hop into the mouth of a dragon). The extremely few people I'd briefly met that were into vore seemed like otherwise normal people; they didn't even bring it up, it was just a sudden topic of discussion as we were playing a video game. Sure, maybe they had some problems but the persona people put on when they step out into the real world may not always reflect who they are behind closed doors. That businessman who goes to church every Sunday could be the kinkiest motherfucker once the doors are locked and the curtains closed.

Again, I'm not into vore. I can't really stomach it (hurr hurr hurr) but I don't think someone's private and harmless fetish calls for judgment. After all, _look at the website *we're*_ _on_. ;P


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 25, 2016)

_On the topic of vore..._

Well, I mean I dunno. I don't think you'd need _help _if you're into vore, I mean... It's not _always_ sexual or gory. They do stuff like that in kid's cartoons a lot. (Just like inflation.) Personally, I'm not into it, but I don't think liking it makes you fucking insane or anything.



Spoiler: Oh, also.



Short for "voraphilia" or "vorarephilia": a fetish in which one fantasizes about being eaten alive or eating another creature alive (sometimes known as phagophilia). *The most common type of vore is "soft vore", being swallowed or swallowing whole with no bloodshed. *There is also the less common "hard vore" which involves the tearing and chewing of flesh. Other types of vore include macrophilia and microphilia, in which one character involved in the vore is larger or smaller than normal. 

Many might associate vore with cannibalism; however, *most voraphiles do not favor cannibalism. Vore is an imaginary fetish; that is, it is impossible to perform in real life in the way most fantasize, unlike most cannibalism. *

[x]



But yeah just blame the cartoons. :V


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 25, 2016)

Right now, world's smartest psychologists are working on development of a vore fetish - a discovery that will turn the world upside down...


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 25, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Right now, world's smartest psychologists are working on development of a vore fetish - a discovery that will turn the world upside down...



Omg so interesting :V tell us moreeeee


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 25, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Right now, world's smartest psychologists are working on development of a vore fetish - a discovery that will turn the world upside down...


How about a cure?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 25, 2016)

You can find the answer when you examine how you became a furry.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 25, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> You can find the answer when you examine how you became a furry.


It has to be something that develops since birth.  You don't just decide you like being eaten like you can decide you like the artistic or sexual beauty of bipedal animals.  I think it's related to when people have a thing for saliva or... sticky shit, which is rather common; that evolves into wanting to be covered in it which evolves into wanting it to surround them, sprinkle a bit of BDSM and slight retardation and there you go.  You have another impossible sexual fantasy... as if being a furry is hard enough. >.>


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi


----------



## Astus (Jul 21, 2016)

Storok said:


> i am not into psychology because i think much of it is bullshit



With the introduction of neuroscience into psychology people are learning more and more that many of the things psychologists describe in their theories are shown as they study the brain


As for the first post, there are many uncertainties regarding how fetishes are created, I did a paper on object insertion and the likelihood of a person doing the same thing to please themselves using the object insertion method. From the results of the experiment the researches found that with a like .001 α value that people who had inserted objects into their bum had a higher likelihood of pleasuring themselves with the same object used before. Since sticking things up your bum causes sexual stimulation they were able to conclude that sexually stimulating yourself with an object has a high likelihood of making you do the same thing to pleasure yourself, most likely because when you sexually stimulate yourself, it processes through your brain as an operant and a classical condition, you're rewarding yourself in the brain for the action and you're appeasing a "basic need" for your body through that action... so it doubles it up and makes it more likely and harder to get rid of. When I look back at my life and how I think I developed my weird interests this method makes perfectly clear sense to me, that and emotional feelings have an effect too...

As directly how people get interested in vore... well that's an interesting question... if they had the mindset of eating, thinking about a person, and sexual stimulation all at once technically a connection could be quite easily made... if it happens a few times it's more likely to stick unless the person consciously thinks that it isn't good or associates the thoughts with something bad or doesn't like it through personality... then the connection should be broken... making a few assumptions. 

Who really know, one of you people should do a statistical study on it


----------



## Rigby (Jul 21, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> any fetish that involves harming someone you need to get psychological help


Complete bullshit. Outdated fear mongering. "Masochism and the Self" by Roy F. Baumeister is a great read, published in '89 and completely annihilates your harmful insinuations. 


Vore is merely a unique iteration of the sadist/masochist dynamic. It's bondage through flesh; it's conceptually dripping with BDSM subtext. So, like BDSM in general, I'd be more interested in looking at what personal stake or investment the participant has and how that informs their pleasure within a vore "scene" rather than looking for some cause early in life that "affected" them. That's because there might not be anything, and even if there is something, you might not be able to discover it or make use of it.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 22, 2016)

I found some funnier ones. 
*Actirasty*
Arousal to the sun’s rays
*Climacophilia*
Arousal to falling down stairs
*Lithophilia*
Arousal to stone and gravel
*Melissaphilia*
Arousal to bees and wasps
*Nasolingus*
Arousal to sucking on a person’s nose


----------



## lyar (Jul 22, 2016)

Zipline said:


> *Nasolingus*
> Arousal to sucking on a person’s _*nose*_


That last one almost made me puke in my own mouth.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 22, 2016)

lyar said:


> That last one almost made me puke in my own mouth.


At least we know how you keep from running out of noodles.


----------



## ijoe (Jul 22, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I found some funnier ones.
> *Actirasty*
> Arousal to the sun’s rays



Obligatory;


Spoiler







Image credit- https://immp.deviantart.com/


----------



## SolDirix (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Zipline (Jul 23, 2016)

SolidSpy24 said:


>


Ohhhhhhh mmyyy.. *bites lip* what a naughty sun.. Bask me in your cancerous rays! OHHhhh YES! *rips off clothing* Good thing I am already off work.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 23, 2016)

I believe there is an actress who has a fetish of being aroused buy cars.
Lightning McQueen, run.


----------



## Storok (Jul 23, 2016)

some get aroused by twisting the hair in your armpits


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 23, 2016)

One actor gets aroused from lick an armpit.


----------



## Diretooth (Jul 23, 2016)

At the OP:
Fetishes in general are fascinating subjects. It amazes me how someone can look at something and be aroused while others look at that person and think something along the lines of 'Wow, you are a freak'.
Vore, as I've seen through various 'walks' through different artists' favorites, typically is tame, though I've seen some outright sexualized stuff.
From what I surmise, it has to do with the feeling of being in a warm, closed, and sometimes wet area. Perhaps it brings to mind being within the womb? (Which, if you think about _that_ too long and it gets a little squicky.)
I would probably ask people who look at it and ask them what draws them to it, what they like in particular or what they think of when they see it.
The answers, certainly, will give you insight into how and why the fetish formed in the first place.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 23, 2016)

Eh, hem
^-^


----------



## Vore Lover 2136 (Mar 12, 2017)

Yukkie said:


> _On the topic of vore..._
> 
> Well, I mean I dunno. I don't think you'd need _help _if you're into vore, I mean... It's not _always_ sexual or gory. They do stuff like that in kid's cartoons a lot. (Just like inflation.) Personally, I'm not into it, but I don't think liking it makes you fucking insane or anything.
> 
> ...



How did you get that ´Wtf am I´ and ´Trash bag´ there? I´m new to this site and have no clue on how  it works.


----------



## Alex K (Mar 12, 2017)

Well I think you learn bout vore at a very young age such as when you first start eating food once you become a certain age


----------



## Vore Lover 2136 (Dec 10, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Well I think you learn bout vore at a very young age such as when you first start eating food once you become a certain age


Not to forget that it´s in a lot of children´s cartoons.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 10, 2017)

Storok said:


> maybe they were watching porn while eating... and then the brain started to associate the arousing feeling with eating... and boom you are a sick fuck...


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 10, 2017)

Whatever you see as a child generally sticks with you into adulthood. I mean it's not like people choose their fetishes anyway. And most vore is stuff that can't even happen in real life so no one needs psychological help for it.


----------



## Scales42 (Dec 10, 2017)

I didnt know this thread existed.  I find the whole topic pretty interesting even if vore isnt really my cup of tea (which is surprising to some people considering my choice in characters)

<-----
But anyway, it seems like vore is very common, outside of the fandom aswell and it usually seems to involve "dominance" or "lack of control". So perhaps this is a BDSM thing?


----------



## Vore Lover 2136 (Dec 10, 2017)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Whatever you see as a child generally sticks with you into adulthood. I mean it's not like people choose their fetishes anyway. And most vore is stuff that can't even happen in real life so no one needs psychological help for it.


Exactly, I couldn´t agree more. I probably saw vore in kids cartoons a long time ago (I can´t remember a lot of it though, but I´m sure I´ve seen it before), but I didn´t get into it until I was a teen. It actually made me uncomfortable/ill to look at, same with stomach growling effects in cartoons. As I got older it kind of turned around and I like both vore and stomach noises now. Although I only like a certain type of vore, any other type of vore makes me feel uncomfortable. P.S. Did I just blow new life into a basically dead thread?


----------



## Vore Lover 2136 (Dec 10, 2017)

Scales42 said:


> But anyway, it seems like vore is very common, outside of the fandom aswell and it usually seems to involve "dominance" or "lack of control". So perhaps this is a BDSM thing?


It depends on the person I guess. Vore can be sexual or non-sexual. Personally I like to be dominant in a teasing way (not sexual).


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 10, 2017)

This is going to get me hate. But I'm pretty sure most unusual fetishes develop as part of psychological problems. 
That doesnt mean that the fetish itself is harmful if they're not hurting anyone. Something mild likecartoon vore is probably nothing to worry about, but it's still abnormal sexuality.

I don't believe the "born this way" argument for fetishes, and that theyre just harmless traits about a person that exist without reason.

The real question is why people develop unsanitary or physically dangerous fetishes. Being turned on by pictures of cartoon animals swallowing eachother whole is definitely weird. But having a fetish for being covered in poop or vomit is the real concern,  because that's seriously dangerous.

Another thing to consider, what if it's some kind of psychological bandwagon?
What if vore is only as popular as it is because people are exposed to it? If the furry community didn't have so much vore, would there be as many people with a fetish for it? No, I think it's conditional. I think a lot of people are developing these fetishes after being exposed to the furry community. 

There have been numerous studies done on people who watch real life porn. They have found that even if a porn user starts out looking at tame and less offensive stuff, they almost always start to look for increasingly abusive and violent content because they get desensitized, and the tamer stuff no longer satisfies them. I think the same thing is probably happening with cartoon furry porn.


----------



## Vore Lover 2136 (Dec 10, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> This is going to get me hate. But I'm pretty sure most unusual fetishes develop as part of psychological problems.
> That doesnt mean that the fetish itself is harmful if they're not hurting anyone. Something mild likecartoon vore is probably nothing to worry about, but it's still abnormal sexuality.
> 
> I don't believe the "born this way" argument for fetishes, and that theyre just harmless traits about a person that exist without reason.
> ...


Not all people get exposed to vore because of the furry community, I got exposed to it before I even knew there was such a thing as furry vore. People can get into it in different ways, it doesn´t always have to be because of the furry community. Yes our fetish might be weird, but it´s not harming anybody. We can easily censor art or fanfiction about vore so that someone who doesn´t like it doesn´t get exposed to it. Also not everyone gets desensitized, I´ve liked vore for about 5 years now and I´ve always strictly stuck to soft, oral, same size, non-sexual, no digestion vore.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 10, 2017)

I find it odd that a furry can judge other fetishes. Like you know being a furry is generally considered weird and not normal as well, right?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm guessing latent cannibalism on this one.


----------



## Sagt (Dec 10, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> This is going to get me hate. But I'm pretty sure most unusual fetishes develop as part of psychological problems.
> That doesnt mean that the fetish itself is harmful if they're not hurting anyone. Something mild likecartoon vore is probably nothing to worry about, but it's still abnormal sexuality.
> 
> I don't believe the "born this way" argument for fetishes, and that theyre just harmless traits about a person that exist without reason.


I think I'd probably agree that it does have to do with some sort of psychological thing when growing up, instead of something a person is born with.

The thing I wonder about, is what the catalyst is (if there is one) that triggers a person to have a particular fetish. At least for me, I can't think of anything in particular that would have triggered mine, since I didn't have any trauma or problems growing up, as far as I can think of, and I developed it when I was very young, around age 7 or so. Don't even know why it can happen at such a young age, before one even has sexual desires, and thinking back, I don't even remember if it was initially a sexual thing, or if that came later.



Inkblooded said:


> Another thing to consider, what if it's some kind of psychological bandwagon?
> What if vore is only as popular as it is because people are exposed to it? If the furry community didn't have so much vore, would there be as many people with a fetish for it? No, I think it's conditional. I think a lot of people are developing these fetishes after being exposed to the furry community.
> 
> There have been numerous studies done on people who watch real life porn. They have found that even if a porn user starts out looking at tame and less offensive stuff, they almost always start to look for increasingly abusive and violent content because they get desensitized, and the tamer stuff no longer satisfies them. I think the same thing is probably happening with cartoon furry porn.


I partially agree.

I think the people who 'gain' new fetishes, after being exposed to them, already have a fetish or two of their own to begin with. Can only speak from personal experience to back this up, since I've never met anyone who developed a fetish who didn't already have a different one at a young age.


----------



## Toodaloo (Dec 10, 2017)

I like it because of the control it gives me as a predator in various roleplays and works of art. I don't have a lot of control in my life and tbh I'd rather have it manifest as a fetish than an ED.


----------



## Vore Lover 2136 (Dec 10, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I think I'd probably agree that it does have to do with some sort of psychological thing when growing up, instead of something a person is born with.
> 
> The thing I wonder about, is what the catalyst is (if there is one) that triggers a person to have a particular fetish. At least for me, I can't think of anything in particular that would have triggered mine, since I didn't have any trauma or problems growing up, as far as I can think of, and I developed it when I was very young, around age 7 or so. Don't even know why it can happen at such a young age, before one even has sexual desires, and thinking back, I don't even remember if it was initially a sexual thing, or if that came later.
> 
> I think the people who 'gain' new fetishes, after being exposed to them, already have a fetish or two of their own to begin with. Can only speak from personal experience to back this up, since I've never met anyone who developed a fetish who didn't already have a different one at a young age.


I agree with this, although I did watch a music video that triggered my inflation fetish (I don´t like it that much anymore, I can´t even remember when I watched an inflation video the last time). When my classmates showed it in class (the teacher was gone for a moment) I looked up the video at home and after a while YouTube recommended inflation videos to me. After watching more of those YouTube recommended vore videos and that´s how I got into vore. It went even further as after a while I started to look up vore sounds effects and got into stomach growling videos.

I did have a weird habit as a kid though. I must have been around the age of 8 (lol) when I started to write down the numbers of the pages in the Donald Duck that had noticably stuffed characters on them. I don´t know why I liked it but I just did. The sight of it alone was pleasing to me (in a non-sexual way of course) and even more so if that character got a full feeling/belly ache because of it. So this stuffing fetish might have something to do with me liking vore. If I didn´t saw that video my classmate showed in class, then I might have found it out through my own stuffing fetish that I at some point randomly remembered.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 10, 2017)

Vore Lover 2136 said:


> Not all people get exposed to vore because of the furry community, I got exposed to it before I even knew there was such a thing as furry vore. People can get into it in different ways, it doesn´t always have to be because of the furry community. Yes our fetish might be weird, but it´s not harming anybody. We can easily censor art or fanfiction about vore so that someone who doesn´t like it doesn´t get exposed to it. Also not everyone gets desensitized, I´ve liked vore for about 5 years now and I´ve always strictly stuck to soft, oral, same size, non-sexual, no digestion vore.



Of course, I didnt say it was a furry only thing. I was just pointing out that since its so common in the furry community thats probably how most people get into it.
And yes. "Impossible" fetishes like vore are the least harmful, they rarely drive people to go out and hurt real people like sadistic fetishes do. So I'm not worried about that personally.



Lcs said:


> I think I'd probably agree that it does have to do with some sort of psychological thing when growing up, instead of something a person is born with.
> 
> The thing I wonder about, is what the catalyst is (if there is one) that triggers a person to have a particular fetish. At least for me, I can't think of anything in particular that would have triggered mine, since I didn't have any trauma or problems growing up, as far as I can think of, and I developed it when I was very young, around age 7 or so. Don't even know why it can happen at such a young age, before one even has sexual desires, and thinking back, I don't even remember if it was initially a sexual thing, or if that came later.



Whats interesting is that, like others who posted here, I seemed to have a short lived fascination for animals eating eachother as a child. I remember once playing with a dinosaur puppet that you could put things in its mouth, and for some reason I liked the idea of having a toy you could fill with plastic food and other toys.
But it was never sexual, and I grew out of it, like most of my other childish fixations. 

Maybe its cartoons. Maybe, like me, children can sometimes get a fixation on vore themes from animal cartoons and something happens to some of them to turn it sexual. 



Lcs said:


> I partially agree.
> 
> I think the people who 'gain' new fetishes, after being exposed to them, already have a fetish or two of their own to begin with. Can only speak from personal experience to back this up, since I've never met anyone who developed a fetish who didn't already have a different one at a young age.



But what kind of prexisting fetish? Because there's a whole lot of difference between a tame and relatively "normal" fetish - like having an attraction to people in thigh high socks or having a fetish for a specific sexual scenario - than a niche fetish like diapers or inflation or vore.

Yes, it's true that people who are into something like vore are also into other kinds of fetishes. But even if they had a preexisting one it had to come from somewhere too. I don't think these things exist without reason.

Fetishes and kinks that are inherently sexual make sense. But a sexual attraction to something that isnt sexual? That's entirely different


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 10, 2017)

A lot of fetishes involve turning on sexual things into sexual things. For instance, foot fetishes with humans,
Which I happen to have. I think it stems from having bare feet be the only bare article of flesh, aside from hands and most of the arm, of the religiously indoctrinated girls that were common in my area. So they were covered in skirts and scarves and long sleeves but they had bare feet, damnit!

Gah, I feel so dirty for admitting that.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 10, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> A lot of fetishes involve turning on sexual things into sexual things. For instance, foot fetishes with humans,
> Which I happen to have. I think it stems from having bare feet be the only bare article of flesh, aside from hands and most of the arm, of the religiously indoctrinated girls that were common in my area. So they were covered in skirts and scarves and long sleeves but they had bare feet, damnit!
> 
> Gah, I feel so dirty for admitting that.



I have a thing for hip bones. I always assumed that was a normal attraction because the hip bones are near the genital region and hips.
But I wonder if that is more social. Is it any different from a foot fetish? I do not know.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 10, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I have a thing for hip bones. I always assumed that was a normal attraction because the hip bones are near the genital region and hips.
> But I wonder if that is more social. Is it any different from a foot fetish? I do not know.



I don't know. I'd say it's actually fairly normal to find the hips on women attractive.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 10, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I don't know. I'd say it's actually fairly normal to find the hips on women attractive.



I also like backs. As in the curve of the back. But its not like seeing someone's bare spine instantly makes me uncontrollably lustful. So idk if it's really a fetish.


----------



## Dongding (Dec 10, 2017)

Always heard it was something that triggers during puberty based on interactions at the time. That's theoretically why it's completely random stuff.

A funny side-note: I remember the exact moment I realized I was into fat chicks. Do you remember the "big butts" song at the end of Shrek where Donkey's Dragon GF is twerking?

Yup...


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 10, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Always heard it was something that triggers during puberty based on interactions at the time. That's theoretically why it's completely random stuff.
> 
> A funny side-note: I remember the exact moment I realized I was into fat chicks. Do you remember the "big butts" song at the end of Shrek where Donkey's Dragon GF is twerking?
> 
> Yup...



For a second there I thought you were going to say you were turned on by Shrek himself


----------



## Dongding (Dec 10, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> For a second there I thought you were going to say you were turned on by Shrek himself


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 10, 2017)

Dongding said:


>


Lol XD Well someone's probably into him. I hate going onto e621 and seeing orc stuff in the heap of other furry stuff. Like... why? I understand everyone's got fetishes and I can't judge because I got weird shit but oh my god why ooooooooooorcs? *facedesks and pouts*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 10, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I also like backs. As in the curve of the back. But its not like seeing someone's bare spine instantly makes me uncontrollably lustful. So idk if it's really a fetish.



I like feral shit wonder what that says about me.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 10, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I like feral shit wonder what that says about me.


Four legged stuff is always the best!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 10, 2017)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Four legged stuff is always the best!



Spirit of the Wild.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 10, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Spirit of the Wild.


Hey I'm weird but I own it instead of trying to hide it. Now sense in being self conscious in a place like this where you can say whatever and be safe. Of course there's limits to what you can say but I mean just be your own weird self. I don't care how I got my fetishes nor the implications of them. I have them now and they hurt no one so who cares?


----------



## JJPaw (Dec 11, 2017)

A vore fetish develops in one of three ways:

- Being slapped with a shovel to the face
- Being incredibly and sincerely bored with oneself and the world around them
- Chemically imbalanced parts of the brain

Bonus reason:

They were jacking off to their favorite fetish until one day they accidentally browsed vore while continuing to jack off. So they assumed that's their fetish.


----------



## Vore Lover 2136 (Dec 11, 2017)

JJPaw said:


> A vore fetish develops in one of three ways:
> 
> - Being slapped with a shovel to the face
> - Being incredibly and sincerely bored with oneself and the world around them
> ...


Well that´s unnecessarily rude. Some of us genuinly want to know where such a fetish comes from. (Did that person just delete their comment? -_-)


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 11, 2017)

JJPaw said:


> A vore fetish develops in one of three ways:
> 
> - Being slapped with a shovel to the face
> - Being incredibly and sincerely bored with oneself and the world around them
> ...



I'd say your third reason is at least somewhat scientifically accurate, but only because the human mind suffers from all sorts of "chemical imbalances" possibly to the point where we don't even know what normal is.


----------



## 1r0nskull (Jan 30, 2018)

Hello, I happened to stumble upon this while I was trying to figure out how and why I ended up developing a vore fetish. So grab seat by the camp fire, it's story time. I used to find it repulsive but for some reason it slowly started growing into a fetish. I tried to resist for a long time, but I couldn't so I ended up embarrassing this new found vore fetish. But now I'm trying to fight it again because I personally think a vore fetish is pretty fucked up.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 30, 2018)

1r0nskull said:


> Hello, I happened to stumble upon this while I was trying to figure out how and why I ended up developing a vore fetish. So grab seat by the camp fire, it's story time. I used to find it repulsive but for some reason it slowly started growing into a fetish. I tried to resist for a long time, but I couldn't so I ended up embarrassing this new found vore fetish. But now I'm trying to fight it again because I personally think a vore fetish is pretty fucked up.


Nah dude it's okay. As long as you don't hurt anyone do what you want.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 31, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I like feral shit wonder what that says about me.


I'm guessing the other version of farmer's only dot com?

I know how most often fetishes developed. Well actually the major ones. Certain things I'm still in the dark about why I like them.


----------



## AustinB (Feb 1, 2018)

This post was made in June of 2016. Isn’t this necroposting?


----------

